# Perry Ga., Regionals who is going?



## hairicane (May 29, 2008)

Im excited to be going since I almost never get away from home OH! And I will be bringing my foundation shetland stallion. We will be driving at our first show together, what a place to start right? I have shown minis a little and he was shown a little at driving years ago. So wish us luck and please let me know what is different between showing the Minis and foundation shetlands in country pleasure.

I will have Banker, my yearling mini colt, and also a new B driving gelding there to show in the AMHR classes too.

So Who else is coming?????






[/b]I POSTED OUR RESULTS ON THE 2ND PAGE.


----------



## hairicane (May 30, 2008)

Isnt anyone going? If u even know of anyone bringing shetlands let us know. Inquiring minds want to know



.


----------



## Steph G (May 30, 2008)

I'll be there, but I'm bringing minis not shetlands. I have a 2 yo halter mare to show and a performance gelding.


----------



## hairicane (May 31, 2008)

Hey well at least you are going, LOL. I will haave 2 of my minis going too. Good luck there!


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jun 1, 2008)

Jen, we will finally get to meet!!!

We'll will be there with 6 horses and will be stalled near Blue Blazes and New Brighton Stables. And yes, Mr. Chad will be coming so you'll get to meet him as well!!

Steph G, I will also have a Jr. Mare and a performance Gelding with my crew. So we'll be bound to see each other.

We'll be getting there Thursday afternoon or evening so make sure you stop by the stalls and say "Hi!"

See everyone soon, and Good Luck to everyone who's showing





Macy


----------



## hairicane (Jun 1, 2008)

macy--red carpet minis said:


> Jen, we will finally get to meet!!!
> 
> We'll will be there with 6 horses and will be stalled near Blue Blazes and New Brighton Stables. And yes, Mr. Chad will be coming so you'll get to meet him as well!!
> 
> ...


Thats great Macy! Im coming with Show Time Training and we are bringing at least 6 shetlands and a BUNCH of minis, lots of driving horses, lots of halter horses. So what classes are u driving Chad in? I cant wait to meet him.




Oh and if he turns up missing I have no idea where he might be


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Jun 2, 2008)

hairicane said:


> macy--red carpet minis said:
> 
> 
> > Jen, we will finally get to meet!!!
> ...


Wow, yall are going to have one busy show! But, the business just means more ribbons and more fun!! Good Luck!

Chad will be in Country Pleasure driving 36-38'' shown in the Youth, Open, and Stakes classes. He's also going to try his hand in Hunter and Versatility again because at an earlier show this season he seemed to enjoy those classes.

Ha! If Chad goes missing I WILL know how to find him and it's not going to pretty! I love that boy too much to let him go now


----------



## Steph G (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know that I could handle showing that many horses! WOW. I do good to get my two clipped and ready. I debated on a third, but she's a yearling and isn't looking too good right now.

We'll be coming in Friday morning to measure in and then sitting around until Liberty. Actually, I won't be that busy until Sunday. That's when most of my classes are.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have a ride, so my mare has to stay home. I will be there on Saturday and Sunday to watch though. I plan on getting her to the Dixieland show in Fletcher, NC so she can see what goes on at a home, even though it is only AMHA/AMHR. It is only 45 minutes away. (Hopefully I will have a trailer by then).

Tina Ferro


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, I won't be in Perry this weekend. I think I've got a buyer for my yearling colt (http://www.freewebs.com/crabtree_farm/foals.htm) so maybe he will be heading to his new home this weekend.

Tina


----------



## keely2682 (Jun 8, 2008)

jen and showtime are having quite a show!

tons of blues and grand and reserve ribbons

they are doing very well in both shetlands and miniatures both halter and driving

i can't wait for them to get home and post pictures


----------



## hairicane (Jun 25, 2008)

Well its late but I forgot to post our show results. I only showed 1 shetland and it was my boy Pans Cody Earl Grey HOF. He was entered in Foundation Country Pleasure Driving in Ammy, Ladies and Open. They had driving classes on sat. night. I think they started doing that to make it more formal and fancy but it was so miserably hot I was about to pass out that day so glad they started driving later. Grey is still a work in progress so I didnt expect perfection. Anyway he got 3 blues and the judges praise! She said he was a lovely example of a classic stallion and generally drove great except for tossing his head at times. That is his problem area. I was very pleased with Greys and my 1st show together



Sadly Grey was the only classic shown in driving.

I was traveling with Showtime Training, Dale and Roger, who took their new classic yearling filly, Rose, who won everything she went in. What a Beauty she is



. They also showed 2 yearling boys owned by Julie at Sun Shetlands and they also won pretty much everything they could too.

Our minis did great too. My 1st time showing my new B gelding he won all his driving classes and the stakes and he had some tough competition in his classes. Banker my yearling stallion got Champion Jr stallion and Res. grand Champion stallion overall. Yep we had a pretty good show


----------

